# Bike tickets today in Portola Valley for not riding single file



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

pass it on... The police are out in force in the Woodside area

---------
FYI,

Three of us on Dave Stahl's ride this morning got tix somewhere near Windy Hill park for not riding in sigle file. 
At least 7 moto officers were having lunch at the Woodside Bakery around 12:30pm, so they probably missed the noon ride. That means they may be in hunting mode this evening (i.e. the Valley Ride)...

yukie
---------


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

i can feel your pains. couple years back i got a ticket for " speeding ". well it's my fault since it's next to elementary school and i was going 25+ mph. my bad i paid $ 88.50


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm curious what they wrote you for? Riding side by side on motorcycles is OK, so as long as you weren't obstructing traffic I don't think there's a violation.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

As far as I know, there is no such law saying riding abreast is illegal.


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*mr. stahl*



francois said:


> pass it on... The police are out in force in the Woodside area
> 
> ---------
> FYI,
> ...


who is this dave stahl character you speak of. if hes on the board please have him contact me (ooooooooold friend) my name is dave cochell.
thanks
dave


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Since Woodside does not have a P.D. who wrote the tickets, CHP or Sheriff? curious...


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I checked, the tickets are invalid - I would fight it in court. Maybe get a judge to spank those cops.

Do I have to ride single file?

There's no CVC section requiring bicycle riders to ride single file. However some people (including police officers) mistakenly interpret the requirement to keep as far to the right "as practicable" of CVC 21202(a) to require bicycles to ride single file. Under this interpretation, unless passing, turning, avoiding road debris, etc., the cyclist on the left is not as far right as practicable.


----------



## jonala (Jan 4, 2009)

I got a ticket on Portola Valley Rd last Saturday for wearing headphones. The sheriff deputy said they were told no tolerance on any infraction.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Maaaan. Woodside hates cops hate cyclists.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Definately fight these tickets. At a minimum, tell the judge you were passing / pulling through a paceline. Argue the validity at your own risk, but the passing is definately legal.(I agree with the non-validity, but you might lose your passing stance),



Dinosaur said:


> Since Woodside does not have a P.D. who wrote the tickets, CHP or Sheriff? curious...


It would be the Sherriff, unless they contract with a different city's PD. It might be the CHP if it were on SR 84 or Skyline (SR 35).


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yup, fight the ticket. The law is clear. Bikes must ride as far to the right, 'as practicable.' If there's a cyclist to your right you can't move over any further. You don't have to be passing as there is no law that specifically says bikes must be in single file any more than there's a law saying motorcycles must. You must, however, pull over if you get more than five vehicles in a line behind you on a two lane road- applies to cars to. 

There is a law that says bikes must stay in a bike lane if it's safe to be there, so if there was a bike lane and one cycle was out of it, then they've got you.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

jonala said:


> I got a ticket on Portola Valley Rd last Saturday for wearing headphones. The sheriff deputy said they were told no tolerance on any infraction.


That is semi-pathetic but I've heard of that law before. 

Any idea what's up with all the fuzz activity in this area?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

California L33 said:


> There is a law that says bikes must stay in a bike lane if it's safe to be there, so if there was a bike lane and one cycle was out of it, then they've got you.


While Woodside has some bike lanes (used as parking, of course), I can't think of any bike lanes in Portola Valley.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

wipeout said:


> Any idea what's up with all the fuzz activity in this area?


My guess is that, with the economy the way it is and all of the budget cuts throughout the state, the cops are being told to add revenue in any way possible. Guess how cops make revenue? I'm also going to guess that they view cyclists through their area as unwelcome visitors from other areas so they're not hurting their locals by ticketing cyclists. Also, since cycling isn't exactly a poor man's sport they probably feel that we can afford it.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Undecided said:


> While Woodside has some bike lanes (used as parking, of course), I can't think of any bike lanes in Portola Valley.


Bike lanes used for parking is a $300+ fine. Report it, and insist on the cops writing a ticket :thumbsup:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Squidward said:


> My guess is that, with the economy the way it is and all of the budget cuts throughout the state, the cops are being told to add revenue in any way possible. Guess how cops make revenue? I'm also going to guess that they view cyclists through their area as unwelcome visitors from other areas so they're not hurting their locals by ticketing cyclists. Also, since cycling isn't exactly a poor man's sport they probably feel that we can afford it.


Actually, I think the best thing to do in light of the current budget crisis it contact your representatives and tell them a great way to save money would be to get rid of some of the police. If they have time to write tickets for such trivial things we clearly have too many. Cut the staff by 3 cops and what's that, half a million a year in savings?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I would be interested in seeing what California Vehicle Code number the tickets where written against. Been a while since I got a ticket (knock on wood), but I seem to remember they have to describe the infraction and put a CVC code number on it. Anyone who has gotten one of these want to post the description and code as written?

I did some research into this a while back for an article for Cycle California - here's what I found. The bike lane and non-bike lane road rules for bikes are basically the same. We are supposed to ride in a bike lane when available and safe. When no bike lane, we are supposed to ride "as far right as practicable". In either case, if there is a reason to not be in the bike line, as or far right when no bike lane, we are allowed to be anywhere we need to be safe. This includes if there is dangerous dirt/rocks in the road, pot holes, bike line/right side is blocked (parked car, pedestrian, etc.), passing slower vehicles, etc. You are even allowed to be out in the road if the only safety issue is that you don't feel it is safe at that point for a car to pass you (this is called taking the lane).

Riding side by side (or in a pack, as some of these rides are), is a gray zone. Not expressly disallowed. But also not expressly allowed. You could argue that the right side is blocked by another cyclist (the person you are riding next to), though not sure if that would work. or you could argue that it was a place where the lane is not wide enough for a bike and a car, so you were riding side by side to take the lane.

Here is the specific CVC code (the code for bike lane has almost the exact same exceptions):
_21202. (a) Any person operating a bicycle upon a roadway at a speed less than the normal speed of traffic moving in the same direction at that time shall ride as close as practicable to the right-hand curb or edge of the roadway except under any of the following situations:
(1) When overtaking and passing another bicycle or vehicle proceeding in the same direction.
(2) When preparing for a left turn at an intersection or into a private road or driveway.
(3) When reasonably necessary to avoid conditions (including, but not limited to, fixed or moving objects, vehicles, bicycles, pedestrians, animals, surface hazards, or substandard width lanes) that make it unsafe to continue along the right-hand curb or edge, subject to the provisions of Section 21656. For purposes of this section, a "substandard width lane" is a lane that is too narrow for a bicycle and a vehicle to travel safely side by side within the lane.
(4) When approaching a place where a right turn is authorized.
(b) Any person operating a bicycle upon a roadway of a highway, which highway carries traffic in one direction only and has two or more marked traffic lanes, may ride as near the left-hand curb or edge of that roadway as practicable.
_


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Squidward said:


> My guess is that, with the economy the way it is and all of the budget cuts throughout the state, the cops are being told to add revenue in any way possible. Guess how cops make revenue? I'm also going to guess that they view cyclists through their area as unwelcome visitors from other areas so they're not hurting their locals by ticketing cyclists. Also, since cycling isn't exactly a poor man's sport they probably feel that we can afford it.


Its not the economy and revenue generations. The portola valley residents have been complaining for a long, long time about the cylcists and their bad habits in the area. It probably finally reached the right people for the nth time to direct more police action.

What needs to happend is that these higher ups need to hear enough complaints of the the harassing style of enforcement going on, I know that several advocacy groups are aware of the situation, and am curious to see what happens next.


----------



## ryans (Jul 10, 2009)

Woodside has to deal with all three, Motorcycles, Car Racers and Cyclists. I'm sure they're just trying to crack down on all three to keep the area safe.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

ryans said:


> Woodside has to deal with all three, Motorcycles, Car Racers and Cyclists. I'm sure they're just trying to crack down on all three to keep the area safe.


Yup, keepin' it safe from all those lawless ipod-wearing cyclists. Great job Woodside, I feel safer already!


----------



## ryans (Jul 10, 2009)

wipeout said:


> Yup, keepin' it safe from all those lawless ipod-wearing cyclists. Great job Woodside, I feel safer already!


I know it sucks! but when i'm in my car and I'm coming around a blind corner I honk once or twice and if the guy on the other side don't hear it... could be bad news.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

California L33 said:


> Actually, I think the best thing to do in light of the current budget crisis it contact your representatives and tell them a great way to save money would be to get rid of some of the police. If they have time to write tickets for such trivial things we clearly have too many. Cut the staff by 3 cops and what's that, half a million a year in savings?


That may work for some places but not for Woodside and Portola Valley. Woodside doesn't have a police force, it's outsourced to the San Mateo County Sheriff. I know Woodside only spends about $1.1MM per year for this which is very little considering the geographic area they have to cover (needless to say, most of upper woodside is basically "lawless"). 

I'm pretty sure at any given time there are less than 3 sheriffs in Woodside. It just so happens that, like grrrah pointed out, people in the area are sick of the weekend group rides so they're stepping up enforcement. 

Tickets for blowing stop signs is fair. But a ticket for riding 2-up is in the grey zone to me.


----------



## jonala (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got my bail notice for wearing earphones $165!


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

You can fight that as well, especially if you were wearing earbud type earphones that don't truly block out all outside sound. The law was written to prohibit wearing headphones/earphones that totally block out outside sound (such as safety earphones). Read the law and you'll see that it is all about that type of headphone and not music headphones.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

jonala said:


> Just got my bail notice for wearing earphones $165!


Are deaf people allowed to ride bikes? Can they drive cars?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

jonala said:


> Just got my bail notice for wearing earphones $165!


If you actually read the vehicle code (section 27400) it prohibits 'headsets' and 'earplugs.' If you were wearing iPod type earbuds you could argue you were wearing neither, especially if your earbuds are of a 'hear through' variety not designed to attenuate hearing. It would be a technicality, but you could say that if the legislature wanted to ban earbuds they easily could have specified.

And if you choose to fight it, there's a possibility the cop won't show up and you'll win by default. You might just get a court date that coincides with his vacation.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

Same thing happened to some friends of mine. In their case they were ticketed at around 9am in Sausilito and the roads were empty. We came up with a bunch of arguments and the one the judge bought was the argument that since there was no other traffic we were the normal speed of traffic.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

ryans said:


> I know it sucks! but when i'm in my car and I'm coming around a blind corner I honk once or twice and if the guy on the other side don't hear it... could be bad news.


You honk your car horn at every blind turn? Bet the Woodside residents love that too...


----------



## ryans (Jul 10, 2009)

wipeout said:


> You honk your car horn at every blind turn? Bet the Woodside residents love that too...


Just on Calaveras...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

brujenn said:


> Are deaf people allowed to ride bikes? Can they drive cars?


Apparently, only if they're not wearing headsets or earplugs


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

lml1x said:


> Same thing happened to some friends of mine. In their case they were ticketed at around 9am in Sausilito and the roads were empty. We came up with a bunch of arguments and the one the judge bought was the argument that since there was no other traffic we were the normal speed of traffic.


Another great point. The law clearly says bikes have to be as far to the right as practicable when they're moving slower than the speed of traffic.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

jonala said:


> Just got my bail notice for wearing earphones $165!


Did you have one earbud in or both? 

I usually route mine under my jersey so the cord doesn't get in the way and I have it only in my right ear. Even then I don't have it blaring and can still hear around me.


----------



## jonala (Jan 4, 2009)

Gee3 said:


> Did you have one earbud in or both?
> 
> I usually route mine under my jersey so the cord doesn't get in the way and I have it only in my right ear. Even then I don't have it blaring and can still hear around me.


Both ears. I used to run the wires under my jersey. That morning I had the wires outside the jersey which probably caught the deputy's eye.  The deputy was just trying to make his quota first thing in the morning. After he finished with me, he caught 3+ guys blowing through the Mountain Home / Portola Valley stop sign.


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

i dident know that you can get a ticket for wearing an i pod?


----------



## jonala (Jan 4, 2009)

alunlang said:


> i dident know that you can get a ticket for wearing an i pod?


As long as you don't mind listening to mono, instead of stereo, you can listen to a I pod / MP3 player.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

With just one in your ear it looks like you are wearing a cell phone headset and not listening to music.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Someone really needs to plead not guilty when wearing ipod headphones and show the judge what the law really says and hopefully set some precedent so we can all have case law to show that the law wasn't written with music earphones in mind but with sound-blocking earplugs in mind. Here it is:
_
27400. A person operating a motor vehicle or bicycle may not wear a headset covering, or earplugs in, both ears. This prohibition does not apply to any of the following:

(a) A person operating authorized emergency vehicles, as defined in Section 165.

(b) A person engaged in the operation of either special construction equipment or equipment for use in the maintenance of any highway.

(c) A person engaged in the operation of refuse collection equipment who is wearing a safety headset or safety earplugs.

(d) A person wearing personal hearing protectors in the form of earplugs or molds that are specifically designed to attenuate injurious noise levels. The plugs or molds shall be designed in a manner so as to not inhibit the wearer's ability to hear a siren or horn from an emergency vehicle or a horn from another motor vehicle.

(e) A person using a prosthetic device that aids the hard of hearing._

If they wanted the law to apply to music type headphones, it seems they would have mentioned that specifically instead of talking about *earplugs* or *headsets*, both items that are specifically designed to block out outside noise. (noise cancelling music headphones may do this, but regular ipod type ones don't really do this).


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

pacificaslim said:


> Someone really needs to plead not guilty when wearing ipod headphones and show the judge what the law really says and hopefully set some precedent so we can all have case law to show that the law wasn't written with music earphones in mind but with sound-blocking earplugs in mind. Here it is:
> _
> 27400. A person operating a motor vehicle or bicycle may not wear a headset covering, or earplugs in, both ears. This prohibition does not apply to any of the following:
> 
> ...


The headset law seems correct to me since you can't hear anything when you are playing music loud enough to hear while cycling (in both ears). I'm pretty sure my ears have saved my life a few times in the course of cycling out on the road, so personally I think it's stupid to be blasting music in both ears while cycling...


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

If you'd like there to be such a law, then please contact your representative. But the current law does not outlaw listening to music through headphones that don't (in themselves without the music) block off hearing - even though many tickets have been incorrectly issued to cyclists.

I listen to my ipod every time I ride and I can still hear just fine. I can even hear the sound of my own damn noisy Mavic freewheel pawls, ha! I also listen in my car (vintage convertible so no stereo since it'd just get easily stolen). I've been pulled over once before and issued a warning, but if i'm ever ticketed for it, I'll fight it for sure.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Airdrives*

I ride with these: http://www.airdrives.com/default.asp?contentID=3

I wonder should I get pulled over if the officer would let me go when he/she sees that the earbuds sit in front of my ears and actually let me carry on a normal conversation even with the music on. I switched to these from regular earbuds last year after seeing an article in the Chronicle about them and haven't looked back.


----------



## coyotebush (May 28, 2009)

Another thing to check.

Is this an official bike lane which is properly posted? If not, then you are riding on the shoulder of the road, and you are not even in the roadway.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Annual crackdown event by local law enforcement*



ryans said:


> Woodside has to deal with all three, Motorcycles, Car Racers and Cyclists. I'm sure they're just trying to crack down on all three to keep the area safe.


This "zero tolerance" stance in Woodside and Portola is an annual event by the local law enforcement groups. They were camped out on the corner of Alpine and Portola Valley Road one week earlier giving out warnings and raising awareness to all cyclists. I was told by the men and women in blue that they will be handing out tickets instead of warnings the following week. Obviously, they weren't kidding around.

Due to the high number of cyclists in that area, local law enforcement agencies make a concerted effort every summer to be more watchful on both the cycling AND motor traffic. Yes, the residents have voiced their disdain with the cycling traffic that passes through their pro-equestrian town, but heightened awareness is also in the interest of safety for the cyclists.

Be safe everyone


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*More tickets today*

for the same alleged infraction on Portola Road at Sand Hill. 

After I saw that, I stopped into Roberts Market in Woodside and spoke with the manager. She assured me that Mr. Roberts wouldn't want to alienate any shoppers. She also said he had little pull with civic leaders in either town. 

According to the manager, the crack down occurs at the end of the month. She also witnessed a motorist receiving a fine for not waiting until the crosswalk was empty before proceeding through the intersection.

Next time, I may visit Bucks and other businesses across the street. I recommend that other riders make their objections known to Woodside and Portola Valley business owners.

If anyone gets ticketed, I suggest the following procedure:

Ask for their ID

Ask for their supervisor on the scene or request to follow the officer to the station

Ask to have your ticket hearing at the county seat

If we start keeping them busy and show the court that we are not in violation of CVC 21202, they should back off.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*Real pathetic*



> They were camped out on the corner of Alpine and Portola Valley Road one week earlier giving out warnings and raising awareness to all cyclists. I was told by the men and women in blue that they will be handing out tickets instead of warnings the following week. Obviously, they weren't kidding around.


 Yep.

Last weekend it was rolling the stop at Alpine and Portola Road. As I was coming upon the intersection down Portola, three San Mateo County sheriff vehicles were converging on the intersection with serious intent. I figured it must be pretty serious, but couldn't figure out why members from the FD station right across the street weren't there if someone was seriously injured/hurt. I didn't see anything, and proceeded to the water fountain in the park area. From there, I could hear the whole shakedown set-up: "Move your vehicles so the cyclists don't see you." "Ticket no matter what." Etc. I watched for awhile and listened to the lectures. "Residents have been complaining," etc. (Really? About cyclists rolling that right turn? How does that impact traffic flow at all?). Of course vehicles were rolling that right turn, but apparently residents haven't been complaining about that, so they weren't pulled over. As I proceeded down Alpine I warned as many cyclists heading to the intersection as possible... some thanked me, so there where at least a couple tickets avoided.

I know someone here was ticketed for this in the past, but seeing it happen, I couldn't believe it. Almost as cheap a ticket as not riding single file. I try to be curteous when on a bike, stop at lights/intersections, but I'm about ready for a "Critical Mass" through Portola Valley.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> Yep.
> 
> Last weekend it was rolling the stop at Alpine and Portola Road. As I was coming upon the intersection down Portola, three San Mateo County sheriff vehicles were converging on the intersection with serious intent. I figured it must be pretty serious, but couldn't figure out why members from the FD station right across the street weren't there if someone was seriously injured/hurt. I didn't see anything, and proceeded to the water fountain in the park area. From there, I could hear the whole shakedown set-up: "Move your vehicles so the cyclists don't see you." "Ticket no matter what." Etc. I watched for awhile and listened to the lectures. "Residents have been complaining," etc. (Really? About cyclists rolling that right turn? How does that impact traffic flow at all?). Of course vehicles were rolling that right turn, but apparently residents haven't been complaining about that, so they weren't pulled over. As I proceeded down Alpine I warned as many cyclists heading to the intersection as possible... some thanked me, so there where at least a couple tickets avoided.
> 
> I know someone here was ticketed for this in the past, but seeing it happen, I couldn't believe it. Almost as cheap a ticket as not riding single file. I try to be curteous when on a bike, stop at lights/intersections, but I'm about ready for a "Critical Mass" through Portola Valley.


:idea: Maybe cyclists should start making citizen's arrests on cops who roll stop signs. In my life I've seen exactly two cop cars come to full and complete stop at a stop sign, and you can bet the other 400 weren't on their way to emergencies. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Maybe cyclists should start making citizen's arrests on cops who roll stop signs.


... or yacking on cell phones. :nono:


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr_John said:


> ... or yacking on cell phones. :nono:


They're exempt from the cell phone law, as long as it's business related.


----------



## Wundertigger (Sep 17, 2004)

*Portola Valley to Address Biking in Town*

Hey, guys, if any of you are interested in having a voice in issues such as:
1. Whether PV should have a bike lane, and where, and how wide;
2. Whether PV should regulate the peloton rides in various ways;
3. Whether there are "share the road" efforts, signs, etc. that we should undertake;
4. What law enforcement focus should be;
Etc.
Then email me your contact info, and I'll try to keep you up to date. PV is moving to address these things with a new committee.

nate.mckitterick *at* dlapiper.com

I am a longtime cyclist (and driver for that matter). Also chair of the planning commission here in PV, but this is not part of my duties.

-Nate


----------

